# Bose Combines HDTV and Music in New VideoWave II Entertainment System



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

The VideoWave II would have to be a big upgrade over its predecessor to justify half it's price tag. Maybe it is (is it OK for me to be skeptically optimistic)?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Appears to be way overpriced for what you get - typical from that company.


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> Appears to be way overpriced for what you get - typical from that company.


Somebody has to pay for all that advertising


----------

